
JonathansCard loaded with up to $5,000 by Socialize - drodio
http://twitter.com/#!/Socialize/status/100375061587951616
======
olalonde
I wonder what's the going rate for a paid tweet mention... they might be
getting a good deal at 1$/tweet. (not that it's a bad thing, I'm just curious)

